# After Market Window Tinting in Dubai



## canesfan4life (Jun 10, 2009)

Has anyone had their windows tinted recently in Dubai. If so where did you have it done, what was the price and are you happy with the quality of workmanship and service? I am about to pick up my new Prado and thought that the price Toyota wants is too much. Any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

There are a couple of places in Satwa, in the Ravi's restaurant area that tint windows. I had mine done about 4 years ago and they charged me approximately 500dhs although I have been told that the price varies greatly depending on the model of the car and the person who takes it to get it done.
The work wasn't that great though and I had to take it out within a year or so. So, although it is much cheaper than what the dealer would charge you, you will be compromising on the quality of work.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

canesfan4life said:


> Has anyone had their windows tinted recently in Dubai. If so where did you have it done, what was the price and are you happy with the quality of workmanship and service? I am about to pick up my new Prado and thought that the price Toyota wants is too much. Any info is greatly appreciated.


There is a company that does @ the Mall of Emirates whilst your shopping. My friend has his done there, not sure of the price but it looked OK.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have seen the 3M tinting stations at the parking in MOE and the Ibn Battuta mall. No idea of the quality or price though


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

The main 'big name' companies are 3M and V-Kool. They're reputable and good quality but you do pay a premium for them. There's definitely a 3M at MoE on the 2nd floor of the carpark right at the end furthest away from Carrefour. They also have a concession stand inside the mall.

Does anyone know where there's a convenient V-Kool branch? Is there one at Dubai Mall?

Thanks


----------



## NAUAE (Jun 4, 2010)

Try the station in Ibn Battuta or tire / tinting shop at the pump near Ibn Battuta gate hotel. Standard rate is around 500 AED. Quality is good, 5 year warranty.

For this price it doesnt really matter. You would have to pay toyota AED 2500 if you want it done from them. Better to use outside tinting party and get it done 5 times if that rings your bell


----------

